

Specialists discuss what they believe are the biggest myths of the web - sachmanb
http://www.netmag.co.uk/zine/home/myth-world

======
sachmanb
Something mentioned here that I hadn't been already thinking about was "The
biggest myth online is the notion that having a credit card means you are over
18." Perhaps this can be solved by the terms your lawyer writes up, but
definitely something to pay attention to.

Beyond that, it was nice to see them mention: \- The biggest myth online is
that the government knows what its doing.

\- "The wisdom of crowds." Crowds are hungry, stupid, ignorant and drunk

\- The biggest myth online is that individuals and companies think they own
their domain names ... (but its actually an individual in the company)

\- That Twitter has a business model?

\- data ownership

\- high traffic volumes equals a successful website

\- PRs get digital and search marketing, particularly SEO

